# Datenbankdesign



## Generic1 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mein Datenbankwissen, welches nie sehr groß war, ist ziemlich verrostet, da ich schon lange nichts mehr in diese Richtung gemacht hab. Deshalb würde ich auf eure Hilfe hoffen.
Ich hab folgenden Sachverhalt wie im Bild. 
Generell (also losgekoppelt von Tabellen): ich habe Hunde und Katzen und möchte diese gruppieren. Daher hab ich das untere erste Design mal gezeichnet - dieses geht natürlich nicht, da sich die IDs von Hund und Katze ausschließen müssten, also Ids die in der Hund- Tabelle vorkommen, dürften nicht in der Katze- Tabelle vorkommen und umgekehrt.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ihr diese Gruppierungen realisieren würdet (so nebenbei: Ich arbeite übrigens mit Hibernate und Spring)
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße.
Generic1


----------



## Generic1 (13. Mai 2014)

Hat da jemand eine Idee oder hab ich da was missverständlich beschrieben?

Danke und lg


----------



## Joose (13. Mai 2014)

Also ich würde es mit folgenden 5 Tabellen machen:

Tiere
Hunde
Katzen
Gruppen
GruppeHatTiere

Tiere hat zu Hunde und Katzen eine Parent:Child Beziehung (1:1). Und in "GruppeHatTiere" speicherst du dann die ID der Gruppe und die ID des Tieres.


----------



## Deros (13. Mai 2014)

Warum für Hunde und Katzen unterschiedliche Tabellen?
ich würde 2 Tabellen machen in der Richtung:

Tier
-Id
-Name
-Alter
-Gewicht
-Typ

Typ
-Id
-Typ


in der Typ steht dann drin
1 Hund
2 Katze


----------



## Joose (13. Mai 2014)

Würde das Ganze natürlich vereinfachen, funktioniert aber nur solange es nicht unterschiedliche Daten gibt für Katzen/Hunde.


----------

